# [gelöst] Blocks auf dem Weg zu KDE/Plasma 5

## uhai

Moin Moin,

ich würde gerne digikam 5.0 installieren. Leider klemmts bei KDE5...:

```
[blocks B      ] media-plugins/kipi-plugins:4 ("media-plugins/kipi-plugins:4" is blocking media-plugins/kipi-plugins-5.0.0)

[blocks B      ] <kde-apps/libkipi-15.08.3-r1:4 ("<kde-apps/libkipi-15.08.3-r1:4" is blocking kde-apps/libkipi-16.04.2)

[blocks B      ] kde-apps/marble:4 ("kde-apps/marble:4" is blocking kde-apps/marble-15.12.3)

Total: 73 packages (65 upgrades, 6 in new slots, 2 reinstalls, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 85.062 KiB

Conflict: 4 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (media-plugins/kipi-plugins-4.14.0:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-plugins/kipi-plugins:4 required by @selected

    media-plugins/kipi-plugins required by @selected

  (kde-apps/marble-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    kde-apps/marble:4/4.14=[kde,plasma] required by (kde-apps/libkgeomap-15.08.3:4/15.08::gentoo, installed)

    kde-apps/marble:4=[kde,plasma] required by (kde-apps/libkgeomap-15.08.3:4/15.08::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-apps/libkipi-16.04.2:5/31::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/libkipi-16.03.80:5 required by (media-gfx/digikam-5.0.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    kde-apps/libkipi:5= required by (media-plugins/kipi-plugins-5.0.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-apps/libkipi-15.08.3:4/15.08::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/libkipi-4.14.3:4[aqua=] (>=kde-apps/libkipi-4.14.3:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-apps/ksnapshot-15.08.3-r1:4/15.08::gentoo, installed)

    kde-apps/libkipi:4 required by (media-plugins/kipi-plugins-4.14.0:4/4::gentoo, installed)

  (media-plugins/kipi-plugins-5.0.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-plugins/kipi-plugins:5 required by (media-gfx/digikam-5.0.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-plugins/kipi-plugins required by @selected

  (kde-apps/marble-15.12.3:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/marble-14.12.0:5 required by (media-gfx/digikam-5.0.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Mit maskieren bin ich nicht weitergekommen. KDE5 interessiert mich eigentlich nicht, ich habe lxqt als Oberfläche. Mein Profil ist [9]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd. Kann das die Blocks auslösen?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Mon Aug 01, 2016 5:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lovelytux

Hey,

welcher Desktop benötigt denn noch Plasma?

lovelytux

----------

## Christian99

wie sieht denn dein emerge befehl aus?

----------

## LuxJux

Hups

 *lovelytux wrote:*   

> welcher Desktop benötigt denn noch Plasma?

 

Das hört sich ja so an, als wäre das auch schon überholt. Gibt's denn schon wieder was neues ?

----------

## Josef.95

Vorschlag:

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B      ] media-plugins/kipi-plugins:4 ("media-plugins/kipi-plugins:4" is blocking media-plugins/kipi-plugins-5.0.0)
> ```
> ...

  Heisst ein wenig anders formuliert das kipi-plugins:4 von kipi-plugins-5.0.0 geblockt wird, sprich die können nicht beide installiert werden.

In der "Erklärung" dazu steht  *Quote:*   

>   (media-plugins/kipi-plugins-4.14.0:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by
> 
>     media-plugins/kipi-plugins:4 required by @selected
> 
>     media-plugins/kipi-plugins required by @selected

  Mit "required by @selected" ist idR gemeint, das es von einem Set (wie zb @system oder @world usw) benötigt wird - also zb auch wenn das Paket (und deren Slot) mit im world file gesetzt ist.

Vermutlich hast du media-plugins/kipi-plugins:4 mit im world file. Schau mal was 

```
emerge -av --depclean media-plugins/kipi-plugins:4
```

 dazu sagt, sprich schau ob es noch reserve dependencies gibt (die werden dort mit aufgelistet, sofern welche vorhanden sind). Ansonsten lasse media-plugins/kipi-plugins:4 bitte entfernen.

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B      ] <kde-apps/libkipi-15.08.3-r1:4 ("<kde-apps/libkipi-15.08.3-r1:4" is blocking kde-apps/libkipi-16.04.2)
> ```
> ...

  Der sollte soweit klar verständlich sein - hier wird mindestens >=kde-apps/libkipi-15.08.3-r1 benötigt.

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B      ] kde-apps/marble:4 ("kde-apps/marble:4" is blocking kde-apps/marble-15.12.3)
> ```
> ...

 

In der emerge "Erklärung" lautet es dazu 

```
  (kde-apps/marble-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    kde-apps/marble:4/4.14=[kde,plasma] required by (kde-apps/libkgeomap-15.08.3:4/15.08::gentoo, installed)

    kde-apps/marble:4=[kde,plasma] required by (kde-apps/libkgeomap-15.08.3:4/15.08::gentoo, installed)

und

  (kde-apps/marble-15.12.3:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/marble-14.12.0:5 required by (media-gfx/digikam-5.0.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)
```

 Schau mal ob, und wenn ja, von welchen Paketen "(kde-apps/libkgeomap-15.08.3:4/15.08::gentoo, installed)" noch benötigt wird --> 

```
emerge -av --depclean kde-apps/libkgeomap:4
```

 Alternativ sollte es funktionieren wenn du media-gfx/digikam-5.0.0:5 mit USE=-marble baust.

/edit: Und mache vor dem bauen von digikam:5::gentoo bitte noch einen frischen --sync (da wurde gestern noch erst was geändert).

----------

## uhai

war 4 Tage in Österreich, jetzt teste ich das mal durch:

```
 emerge -av --depclean media-plugins/kipi-plugins:4

Calculating dependencies... done!

  media-plugins/kipi-plugins-4.14.0 pulled in by:

    media-gfx/digikam-4.14.0-r1 requires media-plugins/kipi-plugins:4

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

Packages installed:   1905

Packages in world:    457

Packages in system:   43

Required packages:    1905

Number removed:       0

```

```
emerge -av --depclean kde-apps/libkgeomap:4

!!! Section 'layman' in repos.conf has name different from repository name 'meine_ebuilds' set inside repository

Calculating dependencies... done!

  kde-apps/libkgeomap-15.08.3 pulled in by:

    media-gfx/digikam-4.14.0-r1 requires kde-apps/libkgeomap:4=, kde-apps/libkgeomap:4/15.08=

    media-plugins/kipi-plugins-4.14.0 requires kde-apps/libkgeomap:4

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

Packages installed:   1905

Packages in world:    457

Packages in system:   43

Required packages:    1905

Number removed:       0

```

sync habe ich, mache ich immer vor emerge -autvDN world. Damit wäre auch der emerge-Befehl geklärt.

Desktop ist lxqt, der will Plasma, oder habe ich da was übersehen?

uhai

----------

## firefly

Wo siehst du das plasma benötigt wird?

Ich sehe in den ausgaben nur, dass die media-plugins/kipi-plugins in der version 5 installiert werden sollen. Das hat gar nichts mit plasma genauer mit plasma 5 zu tun

----------

## Josef.95

Hm ja, magst mal die Ausgabe von 

```
emerge -av =media-gfx/digikam-5.0.0
```

 posten?

----------

## toralf

ich mußte marble:4 erst mal unmergen

----------

## uhai

digikam-5.0.0 habe ich jetzt. Allerdings ist die Oberfläche auf englisch und lässt sich nicht umstellen. Außerdem beschwert er sich beim Start über eine ungültige Datenbank-Struktur  (mariadb). 

```
Error message: The database is not valid: the "DBThumbnailsVersion" setting does not exist. The current database schema version cannot be verified. Try to start with an empty database. 
```

Bilder von 12 Jahren - ca. 50.000 Fotos - da ist die neue DB nicht wirklich eine Alternative.

Der Import klappt auch nicht:

```
digikam.import: Log ( "P7240254.JPG"   "/media/sdc1-usb-Multi_Flash_Read/DCIM/100OLYMP/" :  "Failed to download ‘P7240254.JPG’"

digikam.import: Downloading:  "P7240255.JPG"  using  "/2016/.digikam-camera-tmp1-21420P7240255.JPG"

```

Sollte sich die Konsolenausgabe nicht mit "digikam>digikam.start" oder digikam|tee digikam.start" in eine Datei schreiben lassen? Das funktioniert hier weder in zsh, xterm noch bash. Die Zieldatei bleibt leer...?

uhai

----------

## firefly

probiers mal mit 

```
digikam &> file
```

Vermutlich sind die ausgaben alle auf stderr ausgegeben und der > operator leitet nur stdout um und nicht stderr

----------

## uhai

Prima firefly, jetzt scheints zu klappen, ich habe zumindest in der Konsole keine Anzeige mehr... 

Vielen Dank  :Smile: 

uhai

----------

